
No Joke: These Guys Really Do Work Out of a Cardboard Box  - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/no-joke-these-guys-really-do-work-out-cardboard-box
======
ionfish
Shigeru Ban has done a lot with cardboard; his WikiPedia entry doesn't really
do him justice, but the Phaidon book on his work is pretty good.

<http://www.arcspace.com/books/ban/ban_book.html>

------
pchristensen
Those are some of the nicest looking offices I've seen - there's a classic
dark-wood paneling look with lots of glass and light. They have stairs up to a
loft, desks, and tables made out of cardboard so it has to be pretty sturdy.

------
RossM
I'm interested to how cardboard can support a person (there are what appears
to be cardboard steps in there). Is there something special (like some
pyramids) going on inside the step? That cardboard table looks impressive
though.

------
felideon
Interesting contrasts:

Cardboard + iMacs + Herman Miller chairs + Bonzai trees

